# Driver dongle USB WIFI



## bubumac (24 Janvier 2006)

La chaine HI-FI Philips W770 est livrée avec une clef WIFI USB qui s'avère être une PEABIRD PEAB-WL-USB (vendeur : 0x0586 / ID produit : 0x3400 ). Il n'existe pas de driver officiel sous Mac OS X pour cette clef basée sur une puce zydas 1201.

On trouve cependant sur Internet un driver linux opensource pour cette *puce qui équipe beaucoup d'autres modèles de dongles USB* (voir lien).

Question : quelqu'un peut-il adapter ce driver afin de rendre la plupart des dongles USB WIFI compatibles avec notre plateforme ?


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour

Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise, mais je lis dans la page que tu cites que le dongle "Belkin F5D6051 WLAN 11b USB Adapter" fonctionne avec le driver Linux "ZyDAS zd1201". Or, ce même dongle semble être déjà supporté par Mac OS X (voir ici).

Ne serait-il pas possible d'utiliser le driver Mac OS X de ce dongle (ou d'un autre de la liste, si le driver existe) pour faire fonctionner ton dongle PEABIRD ? Ou cela nécessiterait-il quand-même une adaptation du logiciel ?


----------



## bubumac (24 Janvier 2006)

L'article que tu cites (provenanant de l'université de l'état de l'Ohio aux USA) indique simplement comment configurer un accès sans fil à leur réseau soit sur Mac OS X (via une carte airport) soit sur Windows (via un dongle USB Belkin à base de la fameuse puce ZyDAS zd1201).

Malheureusement, aucun driver n'existe pour cette puce à ce jour sous Mac OS X (à ma connaissance) et elle n'est pas supportée nativement (seules les puces des cartes Airport le sont).


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Janvier 2006)

Pourtant, dans le même temps, j'ai vu une doc de configuration du dongle F5D6051 concernant Mac OS 9 et X sur le site de Belkin (ici), mais pas de driver à télécharger chez eux pour Mac.

Alors, la puce serait supportée nativement, les drivers Mac OS ne seraient fournis que sur CD... ou bien Belkin nous aurait fait une bonne blague ?

Bizarre en tout cas !


----------



## bubumac (24 Janvier 2006)

Bizarre en effet.

En tous cas ma clef n'est pas reconnue sur Mac OS X 10.4.4.http://www.wlanfr.net/forum.php?op=mess&pid=1706&pg=1


----------



## bubumac (24 Janvier 2006)

Bizarre en effet. En tous cas ma clef n'est pas reconnue par Mac OS X 10.4.4.
Un autre article le confirme ici


----------



## bubumac (27 Janvier 2006)

Voici ce que m'a répondu le service technique de Zydas quant à l'existence d'un éventuel driver sous Mac OS ... (sans commentaire) :

Thank you for your contacting us.
Sorry, the ZD1201 does not support the MAC OS .

Regards, Robert 

ZyDAS Technology Corporation
Web Site: http://www.zydas.com.tw/


----------



## bubumac (28 Janvier 2006)

Un commentaire tout de même : l'auteur de ce mail l'a mis en copie au service commercial de Zydas (sales@zydas.com.tw). Ils attendent peut-être que d'autres personnes se manifestent pour écrire un driver Mac OS X pour cette puce (ils en fournissent bien pour la ZD1211).


----------



## ahamel (30 Janvier 2006)

Puisque nous sommes dans le monde merveilleux des drivers pour dongle USB Wi-Fi, keukun keukpart connaît-il un driver pour le dongle TRENDnet (tew-424UB) qui utilise le chipset SIS163U de SIS (Silicon integrated system). Produit ID 0X0163, Fournisseur ID 0X0457.


----------

